# Ecco eheim handle problems



## Londinium (5 Aug 2009)

I've just purchased a new eheim ecco 130. Got it home, set it up on a test tank, all good! Moved it to my tank, pulled down the handle to prime it and....snap! The minute little handle notch snapped off! Grrrrrrr is all I can say!  The build of this is so flimsy its not funny...I'm not even that strong and was extermely carefull.

To anyone considering buying this, be warned! The handle clip is a joke! I just wanna put it in the bin and get a classic...gutted I'm stuck with it for a while until I can save up for a decent filter! 

oh well, you live n learn I guess!


----------



## jonny_ftm (5 Aug 2009)

All new Eheim filters, especially the Pro III series is really crap. Never seen cheaper plastics ever. I'm really sad as they are still so expensive but quality is no more what it was. Hopefully, people hear these warnings and stop buying their new filters. maybe they'll than backup to a more fair manufacturing


----------



## swackett (5 Aug 2009)

Hi,

I have a pro 3 2075 and pro 3e 2078, not sure what you mean by cheap plastic, the build quality IMO is vgood, and both filters are very quiet in operation.  The pro 3s are still made in Germany, I think the "ecco" range is now made in China, which could be the issue with "ecco" build quality.


----------



## John Starkey (5 Aug 2009)

jonny_ftm said:
			
		

> All new Eheim filters, especially the Pro III series is really crap. Never seen cheaper plastics ever. I'm really sad as they are still so expensive but quality is no more what it was. Hopefully, people hear these warnings and stop buying their new filters. maybe they'll than backup to a more fair manufacturing



Hi,
i beg to differ in your assumption of the eheim filter range being crap(your word not mine),i will agree on one thing though and thats the ecco range from eheim are made in china,that would explain the lack of build quality,the reast of the range is made in germany,i personally have used eheim on and off for 35 years and i wouldnt use anything else,

regards john.


----------



## jonny_ftm (5 Aug 2009)

I have a 2078 Pro 3e

Do you think those slim filter media compartments that bend as you touch them, the lock clips, the over all thikness of the filter is good??

When I pull the filter media compartments, their handle bends and is just about to break, I already broke a lock clip too

If you ever used classic, pro 1 and pro 2 series, you can't say Pro3e is good quality, it is crap cheap plastic, at least my unit I just bought brand new


----------



## Themuleous (6 Aug 2009)

Contact Eheim, I got great customer service when I had an issue with my 2222.

Sam


----------



## jonny_ftm (6 Aug 2009)

Anyone can confirm that all new Pro3e series at least are very frale plastics?

I even went yesterday to a local shop and the vendor confirmed the "drop in quality" of this generation. Mine was ordered in Germany. Really, when you try to pull one of the media compartments, the handle and the hole compartment bends. After a while in the water and some maintenance shedules, I'm sure they'll broke.

I'll take in the next weeks, once I open the filters, shots to prove the quality difference from my 2224 (Pro I), 2028 (Pro II) and 2078 (Pro 3e). It's just shoking the difference in plastics thickness, width and resistance


----------



## Londinium (7 Aug 2009)

Just got a replacement Ecco Pro from my brilliant fish shop! 

Gotta say its working a treat...fingers crossed! Maybe I was unlucky enough to get the dud one in the batch...ok happy again with Eheim


----------



## swackett (9 Aug 2009)

Hi

I've got a 2324, 2075 and 2078 pro3e.  Yes the baskets on the 2075 and 2078 are thinner than the 2324, and yes the handles do bend when you pull the baskets out.  So from a plastic thickness point of view for the baskets they have got thinner.  I've had my 2078 for about a year and have carried out regular maintenance, and although the baskets handles bend slightly they have not broken.  The plastics they seem to have used are the more flexible type rather than the brittle type that will snap if bent slightly too far.

The rest of the filter, canister, pump head, hose adpater, etc IMO are still as good in a plastics point of view as the older 2324.  Infact I would say the pump head release handles are better designed.  With the 2324 I find the handles always come off when you try to open the filter and I am always having to re-attach them.

Overall performance and quietness are still excellent, I had a fluval 305 filter when I got the tank, and yes it worked, but from a noise, and general quality angle the Eheims are far better.

I guess no filter is perfect, there will always be a drawback somewhere, what you think is bad someone else may think is good, so saying the new Eheim's are "really crap" is probably a bit strong.


----------



## jonny_ftm (9 Aug 2009)

Hi,

Thank you for the feedback on the 2078. It conforts me to know that your gaskets show same quality issues than mine and that they didn't break despite that important bend they show. But, would they last 5-10 years like previous generations? Too early to say indeed

I really was disppointed by the plastic build of gaskets and having broken one of the closing clips on my new one. It raised my doubts for a long time survival of such thin frail plastics. I find the plastics on the canister more frail too, especially the holders to handle the whole filter. They are so frail that I won't rely on them to move the canister once full of water. I installed it on a wheel plate for easier/safer moving. The 4 closing clips, one of which I broke, are also definately thinner and more frail than in Pro I and Pro II. For the price of it, I again expect a more consistant build quality rather than such a change in the overall robustness


----------



## hipknoteyes (16 Oct 2009)

Hi 

I had this problem with my Ecco Pro 130 - It is actually caused by the sealing ring being to big with puts undue pressure on the handle when you try to open it.  

I contacted the retailer who put me in touch with the repair centre, who in turn sent me a replacement sealing ring and parts for the handle.

Works like a dream now.


----------

